# IVF screen 'boosts baby chances'



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7719183.stm



> Scientists have shown a technique to screen IVF embryos can double the chances of pregnancy for some women.
> 
> Comparative genomic hybridisation (CGH) enables doctors to scrutinise an embryo's chromosomes for abnormalities more closely than ever before.
> 
> ...


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

sounds brillaint as the success rates went up by loads unfortantly it looks like it costs 2 grand more   

caz x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah and you need Blasts so it's not going to happen here until the embryologists get their sh1t together.

Interestingly I didn't see any mention of how many blasts were being replaced, so it's all very well saying the implantation was improved but if they're sticking 5 blasts back in there, that's hardly surprising is it?
x


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Jake had this at SIRM Vegas, only one blast put back (now has healthy DD!) and has another blast in the freezer.  Of course, please note the 60% success rate that CCRM "normally achieve in this group".  Didn't mention CARE's success rates!  Totally agree with Nixf01, until embryology labs (and clinics) get their act together.  I don't think SET is an option until clinics adopt a "right first time" approach, instead of the standard "one size fits all" and "keep trying until it works or you run out of cash".


----------

